
Monte Carlo Geometry Processing - tosh
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/Projects/MonteCarloGeometryProcessing/index.html
======
jimmySixDOF
For what it's worth this was an interesting HN post on use of volumetric Monte
Carlo ML to design build a better basketball backboard :

Show HN: A basketball hoop to maximize shots that go in [video] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22898653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22898653)

------
peterwoerner
This problem seems to be getting a lot of research lately. The problem being
how to process PDEs on complex domains because meshing is a bitch. There seem
to be a number of good approaches, NURBS Fea, this, Lawerence Livermore and
Caltech just come out with a polygonal mesher.

I wonder how tractable and accurate they are from the solver side. Because
generating high quality meshes really is a pain in the ass.

~~~
person_of_color
Why do we need to mesh them?

~~~
wetmore
In order to apply finite element approximation approaches.

~~~
person_of_color
Can't you apply the model approaches directly?

------
jmiskovic
As I started to read the paper, I got stuck at literally first 3 words beneath
the title: "real-world geometry". Does that term mean anything? Geometry (as
in meshes) is a map, not the territory. Does the expression real-world
geometry actually imply the output of 3D scanners?

------
andybak
Anyone got any thoughts on how this might be interesting in terms of realtime
rendering and visual effects?

It mentions the main cost being the construction of bounding volume
hierarchies which I think is what RTX has got support for in silicon?

------
bhouston
I think this is applicable to fluid simulation.

------
gaze
would this work on maxwell's equations?

~~~
wetmore
The current approach outlines in the paper covers only linear elliptic PDEs as
far as I can tell, so not without some more work.

------
graphpapa
Such beautiful diagrams.

